# Wasserpest etc. einpflanzen.



## bruce banner (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier stellvertretend für meine Eltern die sich in Ihrem Garten einen TEich gebaut haben. 
Und nicht gerade den kleinsten. 
Aber wie die so sind, war alles einwenig unorganisiert :crazy , so dass er nach dem die Folie ausgelgt war direkt mmit wasser gefüllt wurde.
Nun ja nun sind da aber keine Pflanzen drin.
Mittlerweile ist das wasser auch schon grun Trotz Filteranlage und UV lampe. Aber die ist wahrscheinlich zu schwach...
Ausserderm fehlen ja wie bereits erwähnt noch die Pflanzen.

ICh habe jetzt welche bestellt, habe aber leidekeine Ahnung wie ich die Einsetzen muss. ES handelt sich um folgende:

__ wasserpest 
__ Hornblatt
__ Tausendblatt
__ Laichkraut
Wasserhyazinthe

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.
Wie setzte ich die Dinger denn jetzt bei einem gefüllten Teihc ein.???


----------



## Made_in_Essen (18. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest etc. einpflanzen.*

Hallo!
Tja...Planung ist das halbe Leben 

Also....die Wasserpest kannst du entweder als kleinen Bund mit einem Gummiband zusammenbinden, mit einem kleinen Gewicht beschweren und in den Teich "werden"....oder aber Du setzt es einfach ohne Stein und Gummi in den Teich.
__ Laichkraut ist ne Schwimmpflanze....genau wie die Wasserhyazinthe....damit erledigt sich ja das "eintopfen" 
Bei den anderen Pflanzen mußt Du dann wohl ins Wasser.....viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Trautchen (18. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest etc. einpflanzen.*

Hi, 

ich habe unserenTeich auch erst geflutet und dann bepflanzt. Unser wurde in der Grube verschweißt und damit man sieht ob es dicht ist, habe ich erst Wasser reingelassen.
Das Bepflanzen war bei mir auch nicht weiter schlimm. Weil unser Teich einen Bodenablauf hat, ist kein Substrat drin und da kamen die Pflanzen bei mir in Pflanztöpfe (häßlich, wenn das Wasser wieder klar wird, muß man gut dekorieren). Das konnte ich gut außerhalb vorbereiten und die dann fertig in den Teich stellen.
Nur für die Seerose mußte ich auch rein und bei 10 Grad Wassertemperatur hat das richtig Spaß gemacht, das kann ich Dir sagen...


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest etc. einpflanzen.*



			
				bruce banner schrieb:
			
		

> ......:
> 
> wasserpest
> __ Hornblatt
> ...




Hallo


Letztere lass einfach frei !
Hornblatt braucht nicht zwingend Substrat , ich würde es aber wenigstens
ortsfest versenken

sonst 

schau mal hier


schön Grüß an die Eltern


----------



## StefanS (19. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest etc. einpflanzen.*

Sag mal, ist das alles, was da rein soll ? Die Wasserhyazinthen bekommst Du nicht über den Winter, die kannst Du im Herbst kompostieren (im Jahr drauf neu kaufen). Wenn Du da aber nur ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen reinschmeisst, möglichst noch bei Fischbesatz, werden die Dir den gesamten Teich bis an die Wasseroberfläche zuwuchern. Speziell die Wasserpest. Ich würde mir schwer überlegen, ob ich die meinem Teich "antun" soll. Wasserpest (woher die wohl den Namen hat ??) breitet sich explosionsartig aus, solange im Teich Nährstoffüberschuss herrscht. Erst dann stirbt sie ab.

Meine Meinung: An einer ordentlichen Bepflanzung führt kein Weg vorbei.

Habe schon oft genug geschrieben, warum ein Filter kein Mittel gegen Algen ist: Dafür gibt es hier eine Suchfunktion. UV stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber, zumindest auf die Dauer. Wenn aber UV schon einen wesentlichen Teil der Arbeit gegen die Algen (und gegen das Plankton - Du bekommst einen herrlich toten Teich   !) übernehmen soll, dann musst Du bei der Teichgrösse schon mit Brenner- und Pumpenleistung klotzen und regelmässig die Brenner erneuern. Aber was rede ich - man gönnt sich ja sonst kaum etwas...

Ich würde es einmal mit Lesen im Forum und einer vernünftigen Planung probieren. sonst glaube ich nicht, dass Du (oder Deine Eltern) viel Freude am Teich haben werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

